# sealing tops of treated fence posts



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Prepping to apply sealer to the tops fence posts, hoping we will get a day over 50 degrees -- I went around with straight bleach over the tops today. The posts are about 10 years, with tops sawn at an angle, and nothing was ever applied per the installer. They are being sealed to preserve against decomposing. - Already have the epoxy sealer.

But the mildew and fungus seems embedded in the wood cells. Agitating the bleach doesn't really help much. 

Can the mildew be gotten rid of before sealing?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Stronger bleach?

They make super fortified deck/outdoor bleaches. Or you could use oxalic acid which is a component in a lot of the deck pre cleaners.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

My experience with the deck/outdoor bleaches is they are more mild than straight bleach. 

The wood actually has lost a lot of it's density. 

Considered recutting the tops but there isn't enough space. Caps are not an option given the angle of the cut and the irregular diameters of the poles. No two are alike.


----------

